# Nose work fun



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

This is week four for Apollo...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nosework and tracking are so great for dogs since they get to do all the things we usually don't want them to do like sniff everything! In tracking they get to go out to the end of a long line and pull you along to boot! The hardest part of tracking for me is to leave all of it over to Lily and just be along for the trip. It is so different from everything else we do.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

we may explore tracking this spring and summer but for now I am grateful for being able to do the foundation of his nose work INSIDE ;-) and as you can see in the video the instructor is creative about what they get to search...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We play nose work games in the house almost every day. Right now it is in the teens, so I hear you about not wanting to track, but I may go do a few short ones to get back to it later today.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

It is so nice to find someone else who does NoseWork! Hudson and I have been doing it for about 18 months now and we love it!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I started doing nose work with Branna (and of corse little sis Killa is right behind her the whole time  lol). She loves finding her quail wings! The other day some of my mice got out of their cage and wondered off. I gave her some of their bedding to smell and then the command (Scent) and off she went sniffing for the mice. She found both of them under a hope chest and started pawing at it until I came over to get them. She is such a smart girl and she has so much fun with these games. I would love any tips on how to continue on with nose work. Maybe make it a bit more difficult for her. I have no clue what I am doing, it is mostly just her doing the work and me praising her when she is on track. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Are there any NoseWork classes available in your area? If so, I would suggest joining one to get a good start on the fundamentals. You might also check the official website of the National Association of Canine Scent Work.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

TammyQ said:


> Are there any NoseWork classes available in your area? If so, I would suggest joining one to get a good start on the fundamentals. You might also check the official website of the National Association of Canine Scent Work.


Thank you!!! The only thing we have in this area is agility. But I will look and see if I can find anything again. I will have to look up that website, that is exactly the type if thing I was looking for I just didn't know what it would be called lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Woooohooo!!!! I found a place in my area that's starting nose work classes!! I just emailed the trainer. It's the same lady that I did a few agility classes with my GSD years ago. Again thank you so much for the info. It was a lot of help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome! Let me know how you like it and if you have any questions, let me know and I'll do my best to answer them or point you in the right direction.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

TammyQ said:


> That's awesome! Let me know how you like it and if you have any questions, let me know and I'll do my best to answer them or point you in the right direction.


I will be sure to shoot you any questions I might have . I can't wait until she gets back to me so I can sign her up! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

